# scottish plumber/gas engineer looking to relocate



## chrisj1983 (Mar 29, 2012)

hello,

I'm looking to possibly move across the the states should i fit the criteria, I'm fully qualified in gas safe and plumbing, no criminal records etc

i know i tick all the boxes to get into canada as my job seems to be in demand there to an extent,

does anyone know if its one of the jobs that would get me into the usa ?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The US doesn't have a list of desired professions. You need to have a job offer with an employer who can and will sponsor your visa. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## chrisj1983 (Mar 29, 2012)

Bevdeforges said:


> The US doesn't have a list of desired professions. You need to have a job offer with an employer who can and will sponsor your visa.
> Cheers,
> Bev


oh right, i wasn't aware of this, i'll look into coming across for a month or so to speak to companies etc


----------

